# Unable to build editors/openoffice-3



## G_Nerc (Sep 23, 2012)

Good day! Since libreofiice apps not starting with error, I'm try to install editors/openoffice-3
my /etc/make.conf

```
CPUTYPE?=athlon64
#CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -mtune=athlon64
#COPTFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -mtune=athlon64
TARGET_ARCH=amd64
KERNCONF=BSDSERV
NO_INET6=true
NO_GAMES=true
NO_I4B=true
FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=YES
LOCALIZED_LANG=ru
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
*uname -a*

```
FreeBSD home 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0: Thu Sep  6 18:05:36 MSK 2012     user@home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSDSERV  amd64
```
And there is a error in the end:

```
... cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/instsetoo_native/unxfbsdx.pro/URE/archive/install/en-US_inprogress_temp.14547;  tar -cf - . | gzip > /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/instsetoo_native/unxfbsdx.pro/URE/archive/install/en-US_inprogress/Apache_OpenOffice_incubating-URE_3.4.1_FreeBSD_install-arc_en-US.tar.gz ...
... analyzing modules ... 
... removing /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/instsetoo_native/unxfbsdx.pro/URE/archive/install/en-US_inprogress_temp.14547 ...
... cleaning the output tree ...
... removing directory /tmp/ooopackaging/i_145471348359768 ...
... checking log file /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/instsetoo_native/unxfbsdx.pro/URE/archive/logging/en-US/log_AOO341_en-US.log

***********************************************************
Successful packaging process!
***********************************************************
... creating log file log_AOO341_en-US.log 
Sun Sep 23 06:22:54 2012 (00:07 min.)
------------------------------------
... languages ru ... 
... analyzing files ...
preparing 0 extension blobs for language ru:
preparing 0 bundled extensions for language ru:
    
ERROR: The following files could not be found: 
ERROR: File not found: fc_local.conf
ERROR: File not found: Arimo-Bold.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Arimo-BoldItalic.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Arimo-Italic.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Arimo-Regular.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Cousine-Bold.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Cousine-BoldItalic.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Cousine-Italic.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Cousine-Regular.ttf
ERROR: File not found: GenBasB.ttf
ERROR: File not found: GenBasBI.ttf
ERROR: File not found: GenBasI.ttf
ERROR: File not found: GenBasR.ttf
ERROR: File not found: GenBkBasB.ttf
ERROR: File not found: GenBkBasBI.ttf
ERROR: File not found: GenBkBasI.ttf
ERROR: File not found: GenBkBasR.ttf
ERROR: File not found: SymbolNeu.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Tinos-Bold.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Tinos-BoldItalic.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Tinos-Italic.ttf
ERROR: File not found: Tinos-Regular.ttf
... cleaning the output tree ...
... removing directory /tmp/ooopackaging/i_145451348359767 ...

**************************************************
ERROR: ERROR: Missing files
in function: remove_Files_Without_Sourcedirectory
**************************************************

**************************************************
ERROR: Saved logfile: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/instsetoo_native/unxfbsdx.pro/OpenOffice/archive/logging/ru/log_AOO341_ru.log
**************************************************
Sun Sep 23 06:22:56 2012 (00:09 min.)
dmake:  Error code 255, while making 'openoffice_ru.archive'

1 module(s): 
        instsetoo_native
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/instsetoo_native/util

When you have fixed the errors in that module you can resume the build by running:

        build --from instsetoo_native

*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3.
```
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/instsetoo_native/unxfbsdx.pro/OpenOffice/archive/logging/ru/log_AOO341_ru.log

```
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_custom_draw.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_custom_draw.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_draw.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_draw.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_field.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_field.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_list.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_list.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_page.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_page.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_path.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_path.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_props.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_props.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_settings.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_settings.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_table.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_table.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_text.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/wordml/wordml2ooo_text.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/uof/uof2odf_presentation.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/uof/uof2odf_presentation.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/uof/uof2odf_spreadsheet.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/uof/uof2odf_spreadsheet.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for xslt/import/uof/uof2odf_text.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/xslt/import/uof/uof2odf_text.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for sofftodocbookheadings.xsl: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/bin/sofftodocbookheadings.xsl
SUCCESS: Source for legacy_binfilters.rdb: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/xml/legacy_binfilters.rdb
SUCCESS: Source for services.rdb: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3/work/aoo-3.4.1/main/solver/341/unxfbsdx.pro/xml/services.rdb

ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file fc_local.conf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Arimo-Bold.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Arimo-BoldItalic.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Arimo-Italic.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Arimo-Regular.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Cousine-Bold.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Cousine-BoldItalic.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Cousine-Italic.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Cousine-Regular.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file GenBasB.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file GenBasBI.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file GenBasI.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file GenBasR.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file GenBkBasB.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file GenBkBasBI.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file GenBkBasI.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file GenBkBasR.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file SymbolNeu.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Tinos-Bold.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Tinos-BoldItalic.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Tinos-Italic.ttf from file list.
ERROR: No sourcepath -> Removing file Tinos-Regular.ttf from file list.


Removing directory /tmp/ooopackaging/i_145451348359767

***************************************************************
ERROR: Missing files
in function: remove_Files_Without_Sourcedirectory
***************************************************************
```


----------



## nb (Sep 24, 2012)

I have the same problem (both, last lines of the log and compile message, are the same)

```
uname -a
FreeBSD mr.localhost 8.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE #0: Sun Apr 15 09:56:53 CEST 2012  [email]root@mr.dom.domain[/email]:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/r83i  i386
```

nb


----------



## noobster (Sep 25, 2012)

After the update to 3.4.1 one of the patches was not added, but this should be fixed now (see port commit history). So update your ports tree and try again.


----------



## AzTeK (Sep 25, 2012)

I had the same problem by updating openoffice Friday.

I tried to disable my localized version "fr", but doesn't compile either with en-US.


```
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012 amd64
```

Yesterday afternoon, a patch has been done on the port tree on *editor/openoffice-3*, and now problem is solved, openoffice is compiling and working, even in "fr"


----------



## ChickenWing88 (Sep 27, 2012)

try a

```
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice && make clean install
```


----------



## wiillisa (Oct 4, 2012)

ChickenWing88 said:
			
		

> try a
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice && make clean install
> ```



This works for me, thanks a lot


----------

